# Had Comcast installed yesterday, now websites block all images... help...



## Phusius (Jun 4, 2012)

I had Comcast internet installed yesterday, and it worked fine for about 24 hours, not whenever I go to load a website sometimes it works most of the time it shows images are blocked or it loads the web page all crazy like everything is disorganized.  I cleared cache, ran CC cleaner, everything, and it keeps doing it, and sometimes when it does this Comcast logo appears where the website logo should be.  

Anyway around this crap?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 4, 2012)

Download firefox and try it. You can uninstall the comcast software but it probably not what is causing it. You probably messed up your IE security settings


----------



## Phusius (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah firefox and chrome both give me the same problem.

edit:  i just figured it out.  went to IE settings, security tab, and unchecked Enable Protected Mode.  Not sure how it got checked to begin with, must have been Comcast.  heh


----------



## Phusius (Jun 4, 2012)

heh it is still doing it, some of the websites that were not working before are now working, but hulu is still all broken images/disorganized, along with a few other sites... sigh


----------



## Jetster (Jun 4, 2012)

Shut off your anti virus and Anti spam software and try it


----------



## Phusius (Jun 4, 2012)

I lowered security settings to lowest in internet explorer options, now firefox and chrome work fine... never had to do that before though, stupid comcast guard.


----------



## Phusius (Jun 4, 2012)

heh, it is still doing it, only on certain sites.  like ebay, and all of amazon won't load, some images load now and some say broken image or forbidden selfinstall.comcast.com/website name i am on.

calling comcast now.  fml.  turned off antivrus firewall and antivirus itself, same thing.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2012)

Phusius said:


> stupid comcast guard



Is this something you can uninstall?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 4, 2012)

Comcast has a history of blocking content from certain backbones/providers that also offer content they fear is intruding on their own.



Google Comcast netflix, youtube, hulu....

They do it to all users and pretend the issues you have are related to your computer.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 4, 2012)

Phusius said:


> stupid comcast guard.



You really don't need the Comcast stuff.
I removed all that cra* from my wife's aunt's pc and it improve the pc's performance.
Plus, some other tweaks.


----------



## Phusius (Jun 5, 2012)

I just got off the phone with Comcast, the reset my modem and made me reset my router, not everything is working fine again heh, and yeah I uninstalled all the Comcast stuff.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 5, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I just got off the phone with Comcast, the reset my modem and made me reset my router, not everything is working fine again heh, and yeah I uninstalled all the Comcast stuff.



Good to hear as the comcast software sucks.. Tried it once out of curiosity and that was  enough.

Check whats starting up with the computer and see if the comcast crap is still around.  Maybe the settings changed back to defaults when you un installed the comcast software.


----------



## Phusius (Jun 5, 2012)

now everything is working fine again*  very bad typo, sorry to confuse you ASRock.


----------

